# Night lighting.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just wondering on the night lighting thing. Red or Blue light? Pro/con of each?


I know for humans red preserves night vision and blue is for blood tracking for hunting.

What about green? I've got high power white (white-cool tint), amber, red-orange, and blue LED's.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am a stricly cool white LED person myself. More natural. Come on... have you EVER seen blue, red or green moonlight


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I am a stricly cool white LED person myself. More natural. Come on... have you EVER seen blue, red or green moonlight


I'm not talking those 5mm small LED's here. I have Cree Q5 bin LED's in the WC tint as well as Seoul Semiconductor P4 bin LED's in the WC tint.

P4 is ~240lumens
Cree Q5 is ~273lumens
Luxeon III red-orange is ~140lumens (to my eyes brighter or same brightness of a cars tailight)

One LED fully illuminates the 5gal brightly. My thinking was using red so I can be inside the room watching it in the dark without losing my night vision so I can walk out of the room.


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

I got a blue one over in my 125g, my frontosa looks kick xxx with it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The problem with using the high intensity LEDs for "night lighting" purposes tat it's really too much light. You're better off making a moonlight from regular LEDs as they're more than bright enough for night viewing purposes.


----------

